# which dir does packages goto?



## bsduser35325 (Sep 18, 2010)

where do install packages goto? i install some stuff using pkg_add but i don't know where they are


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 18, 2010)

hier(7)
ports(7)
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 18, 2010)

Short version:

Ports/packages end up under /usr/local/ (bin/, sbin/, etc/), their administration is under /var/db/pkg (installation) and /var/db/ports (options).

Feel free to read the 4,000 topics that already exist about packages and ports.


----------

